
Working Backwards - iuguy
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2006/11/working_backwards.html
======
FrancescoRizzi
Someone posted a while ago about 'Readme-Driven Development'. I think this is
along the same wavelength, and there is a lot of merit to the concept.

